# Hilfe - Gentoo hängt sich auf

## benjamin200

Hallo Leute,

hab mal wieder ein Problem  :Sad: 

Hab mir einen einen 64-Bit Prozessor zugelegt und Gentoo in der 64-Bit Version (Live-CD AMD) installiert. Mittlerweile ist auch alles installiert was drauf soll. Probleme habe ich noch mit dem DMA Modues für meine beiden IDE Platten. Disskutiere eben im AMD_64er Forum. Siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=249323&highlight=

Das System läuft sehr gut (und lange) aber wenn ich z.B. mich aus KDE abmelde, hängt sich das System komplett auf. X Server versucht umzuschalten und schon ist es aus. Nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm - kein Blue Screen  :Smile: 

Habe euch mal einen Teil der Log mitgeschickt. Abstürze sind reproduzierbar, immer beim auslogen aus KDE. Letzter Absturz 19:17h

```

Nov 11 19:16:58 AMD64-3500 agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Nov 11 19:16:58 AMD64-3500 agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

Nov 11 19:16:58 AMD64-3500 agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Nov 11 19:16:58 AMD64-3500 agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

Nov 11 19:17:03 AMD64-3500 eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Nov 11 19:17:11 AMD64-3500 kdm_greet[8006]: Can't open default user face

Nov 11 19:17:22 AMD64-3500 kde(pam_unix)[7992]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Nov 11 19:17:22 AMD64-3500 kdm: :0[8012]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Nov 11 19:17:22 AMD64-3500 PAM-env[8012]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Nov 11 19:17:22 AMD64-3500 [8012]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Nov 11 19:28:46 AMD64-3500 syslog-ng[6592]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Nov 11 19:28:46 AMD64-3500 syslog-ng[6592]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Nov 11 19:28:46 AMD64-3500 eiserFS: hda4: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 2639, len 12 mount_id 26

Nov 11 19:28:46 AMD64-3500 ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 2653

Nov 11 19:28:46 AMD64-3500 ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 2653, len 14 mount_id 26

Nov 11 19:28:46 AMD64-3500 ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 2669

```

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann? Ist die AMD64er Release doch nicht so stable?

Thx

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Nachtrag:

hab eben die aktuelle Log durchgeschaut (im Live System). Ist genau so wie die eben gepostete. Scheint wohl kein Fehler gelogged worden zu sein:

Was kann ich tun? x86 - ne oder?

----------

## platinumviper

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Nov 11 19:17:22 AMD64-3500 PAM-env[8012]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>
> ...

 

Setz mal in /etc/security/pam_env.conf ein # vor den DISPLAY und den XAUTHORITY Eintrag. Das Problem tauchte beim letzten pam Update auf.

platinumviper

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Setz mal in /etc/security/pam_env.conf ein # vor den DISPLAY und den XAUTHORITY Eintrag. Das Problem tauchte beim letzten pam Update auf. 
> 
> 

 

Hi platinumviper, das schreibt er bei jedem startup meines Systems in die Logfile. Kann das was mit dem aufhängen des Systems zu tun haben?

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

NACHTRAG:

nachdem ich jetzt den DMA Mode an habe, kann ich keine Abstürze beim ausloggen aus KDE nachvollziehen. Problem schein gelöst - ich hoffe es  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

